# 535gs



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

does anybody know were I could buy a adjustable mag brake sideplate for the 535gs at a reasaonable price


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

www.hatterasoutfitters.com

try this out


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

tres says she has done the adjustable mag prototype, she just got some others in the pipeline that we need to run first. Hopefully another month or two. 

so hopefully i'll be able to get it before this summer


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

EDMboarder do you know if his plate will retain the clicker?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Ryan down at Hatteras Jacks (OBX) magged mine for me. With his conversion, I still have a clicker.
http://www.hatterasjack.com/


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

Don't know if you can use this bit of info. While visiting Bass Pro and speaking with the sales clerk, he informed me that Penn was coming out with a factory 535 Mag.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*She is a he.*

Poor Tres.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

....iffn I heard a broad with a voice like Tres' it would scare me  ....the R


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

*Broad*

yes but if I met a woman that could customize every reel that is worth having in your truck then I would be mighty impressed.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

TW,
I hate to tell you this, but the Penn 535 mag already exists in the UK market. I have had one for about 5 months now.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

CORRECT - the UK Mag T versions of the GS family are the only official Penn reels. 
However, policy dictates that we only sell the complete reel. Although on occasions when I visit the US I bring a few Mag T endplates with me if there are a few spares kicking around.
And yes, the Mag T does retain the clicker - BB


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Oct 15, 2004)

im glad the 535 is finally getting some attention...i was throwing one for years before the 525 came out.

the 535 is a great reel.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

After casting my 535gs/ mag conversion on my OM12SC, I found the distance I was looking for on an easy to cast setup. I would recomend this reel to anyone who is making the switch to conventional


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

EDMboarder,

Where did you finally get your mag side plate?


----------

